# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  κουνελάκια φουντωτά

## margie

Χαρίζονται δύο λευκά κουνελάκια, μακρύτριχα, ένα αρσενικό, ένα θυληκό, ενός έτους περίπου, μικρόσωμα. 
Υπάρχει φωτογραφία, επειδή όμως δε βρίσκω άκρη να την ανεβάσω εδώ, θα τη στείλω με mail στους ενδιαφερόμενους.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευχαριστούμε είναι πολύ όμορφα.οκ με τη φωτογραφία.

----------


## lilith

τα κουνελινια δωθηκαν?ενδιαφερεται μια φιλη...

----------


## margie

Μόλις ενημερώθηκα ότι τα συγκεκριμένα κουνελάκια δόθηκαν.
Εχουμε όμως και άλλα κουνέλια, ένα μικρούλι μαύρο και ένα άσπρο με κοντά αφτάκια, ήμερα και τα δύο. Σε λίγο θα έχω και φωτογραφίες. Η φίλη που ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να τηλεφωνήσει και απευθείας στην Ανιμα.

----------


## argife

Εβδιαφέρομαι και εμενα ενας γνωστος μου.Απο που μπορει να παει να τα παρει?

----------


## andreas142

ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ

----------


## margie

Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται για κουνελάκι τηλεφωνεί στην Ανιμα! 2109510075

----------

